# Impulse and Momentum(física)



## Gargoyle

Hola:
¿Alguien me podría echar una mano con la traducción al español de lo siguiente?

Kinetis of a particle.Work and energy. Impulse and momentum.
Cinética de una partícula. Trabajo y energía. Impulso y momento/ímpetu/cantidad de movimiento

Contexto: Programa de estudios de la universidad (carrera de ingeniería aeroespacial)

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gargoyle

Quizás puedo dejar simplemente "momentum".


----------



## Mar_azul

yo lo he visto en la universidad como _momentum_


----------



## Gargoyle

Gracias, así lo dejé. Saludos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

*Momentum* = _cantidad de movimiento_.

También puede ser simplemente _momentum_, _momento lineal _o incluso _ímpetu_ (esta última personalmente me gusta muy poco). 

De todas las opciones, prefiero _cantidad de movimiento_.


----------



## Izar M.

Hola,

Sólo quería mencionar que aunque probablemente todos los físicos entiendan _momentum, _ésa palabra no es española (no está en el diccionario de la RAE), de manera que, si es para la universidad, algún profesor tiquismisquis podría fruncir el ceño al verla.

Siempre he usado _momento_ o _cantidad de movimiento_, ambas son perfectamente intercambiables.

Saludos.


----------



## Mastoc

No se como serán los físicos de España, pero a los de por aquí les encantan las palabras en latín, inglés, o en cualquier otro idioma o modismo que pueda contribuir a hacer más difícil la comprensión de la física.


----------



## abeltio

La definición de "momentum" en inglés coincide con la de "cantidad de movimiento" (masa × velocidad) que se enseña en los cursos de Física de Argentina.

Al menos para los cursos de Física que se enseñan en Argentina: Momento *no es intercambiable* con Cantidad de Movimiento: las unidades son diferentes.

[Momento] = [F] × [d] = kg (m/s²) × m = kg m²/s² (Fuerza por distancia)

[Cantidad de movimiento] = [m] × [v] = kg m/s (Masa por velocidad)


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Hola Abeltio, seguramente estudiamos más o menos en los mismos lugares (¿¿FI-UBA??), ¿no utilizaban también el término _momento lineal_? En mi caso no lo hacían los docentes, pero aparecía en alguna bibliografía.
Estoy de acuerdo con vos en evitar el uso de _momento_ a secas por prestarse a confusión con el momento (par, torque...) de una fuerza.


----------



## abeltio

Hakuna Matata,

Si! FI-UBA. Allá por el 76/77 solamente usábamos momento para F×d.

Saludos.
a.


----------

